# "Make me an offer" Craigslist situation...



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

Relevant information is in red; tangents are standard black as to minimize the fact that they do not pertain to this thread that I started! To get actual, experienced advice :dunno 





I placed an ad in the "items wanted" section of CL a few days ago looking for tanks anywhere from 5-15 gallons (bitten by the bug? me? surely you jest! :wink. Anyway, I received a e-mail from a woman who has owned the entire Top Fin 10g starter for a little over 7 months. Here's the product info and what's all included in the kit ($50 @ Petsmart.com + $6 shipping):

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10868051&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs#RatingsDetail

It looks like a nice basic 10g decent tank, but it's all the "extras" that "are bonus included" with it (a.k.a., you're probably being charged for the samples of tank polluting betta flakes, the cheap ass net that can damage fins, one water treatment, sample kits, coupons for more "not horrendous, but could be better of the same" ). 

But, after a brief stop in the "how happy he'll be in his $10 Betta Setup .25 environment with his neon yellow, cactus like, tree (*cringe*), I feel have hopefully set my little dude (in his half moon three gallon..upgrade on the way!), as best as I've learned how so far, almost entirely from this lovely, lovely site :cheers:


So, normal routine is Prime treatment for water changes (50% twice a week, %100 once, for my filtered 3 gallon), Epsom & aquarium salt are on standby, as well as other remedies for both common & uncommon Betta health issues I (which, knock on wood), I will not have to use. Better safe than floating...

I try to vary his menu to include: Hikari Gold pellets, blood worms, mosquito larvae :shock:, and he's slowly warming up to other variates, begrudgingly, of course, as is his nature. [Sidebar: he reminds me of Ron Swanson from Parks & Rec]....anyway, Thursdsy is his fasting day (ok,a semi-fast, maybe a pellet or 2 a day if I get puppy dog eyes once to many) day every week or so. Okay, betta lovefest concluded.....:redyay: 


so, anyway...all 2 of you still following along:

This, my painfully long, unintentionally drawn out post basically comes down to this. She's got all the equipment that came with the starter box,: hood, filter, refill cartridge, etc. Plus (to maybe up the price a bit? she's "throwing in" all these tacky, trademarked, sparkly princess castle, some UNC probably lead paint flaking football mascot.... all super tiny, non-(betta) stimulating.

But I've no use for the majority of it. Because, frankly, I try to invest in proven, quality stuff that makes my boy's living space (hence, me), comfortable and happy. I know it stresses him out like mad when it's bowl/water change time (3 times a week). My goal is to cycle a bigger tank, get some plants and just not obsess about when a tea mug with blood worms will show up when he least expects it (personality epiphiny: he is soooooooooooooooo "Frasier mixed with "Ron Swanson"

and people say fish are mundane..).

The betta starter kit stuff never wowed me (not that I knew any better, though, and bought one on a whim at Petco. EEek), and he was always mopey, which I took personally, of course, as I should have. It wasn't until I found this board :notworthy: and started taking advice from actual pros, breeders, hobbyists, and genuine lovers of bettas (as opposed to the 'typical' high school kid in my local Petsmart that leaves 9:1 ratio of dead or painfully dying bettas to the one who is, well, breathing and not missing half of his face/tail, scales.....*deep breaths, deep cleansing breaths*


Jeez, ADD is in full bloom today...

Bottom line: listed above are the things I want, plus a water testing kit, and I've e-mailed her as much (still trying my damnedest to get this tank. I played the whole "Betta are one of the most delicate of the freshwater fish community. Their fragility is legendary :roll, that she's okay with splitting up the whole lot....unfortunately, she is also one of those sellers who flat-out refuse to make the first offer, ever. Reminds me of people who always insist on asking "So, How old would you think I am?" Never a right answer. 


So, what should I throw out as the first offer to the 10g Craigslist lady? You never want to go to low, as to insult, but not so high that you're the fool and could buy it at Wal-mart way cheaper. I'm sure I'll upgrade the standard accessories at some point, which is costly, thus a factor, but not this year, I'd guess. I'll probably just divide whatever tank I end up with, cycle it, fishless, shrimp, whatever gets it done (I know about the sticky ;-)), buy a pretty opal-y male (not picky), then I'll get myself a gorgeous, over bred, doubtlessly prone to every known freshwater disease ever that will monopolize my life, vanity starlet half moon from Aquabid who will hypnotize me with his haughty beauty, and from then on, "try" to rescue a half dead, hole in the head Wal-Mart lost cause to my spare 1.5 or 3 gallon until they get better or well, don't...

SO.........first offer you would make on a basic 10g, 7 month old glass fish tank, filter and refill pad, heater, fish cover with light. It was $50 brand new at Petco at time of purchase, plus $6 shipping. 

Relevant information is in red; tangents are standard black as to minimize the fact that they do not pertain to this thread that I started! To get actual, experienced advice :lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy... my head hurts! If it's the same stuff as the kit, I would offer her 50% of the price, or $2/g +$5 for the accessories which is $25.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bought a twenty gallon from a guy on craigslist with a heater, filter, hood, light, and gravel for forty dollars. If that's any help. :3 I've been buying stuff like Stress Coat and varied medicinal things and a gravel vacuum and that varied diet on my own, and according my math, I'm still coming out ahead because that was an awesome price for all that stuff he has.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think it would depend on what shape it was in after 7 months. I wouldn't go higher then $25.


----------



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, my insomnia tends to cause rampant late night post rambling. 

Anyway, she was pretty much insulted by the $25 offer I made her. She kept going on and on about how the test strips alone were $20, and she was looking for at least $60 for the items I was wanting. Just barely, I held my tongue and just wished her luck. I mean for $20 test strips (and she buys them every few weeks), you may as well get the master liquid kit that is way more accurate and you get more uses. Eh, no biggie.

Again, sorry for the mega post on such a trivial issue, lol. Carry on..


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Whatever, it's her loss. I doubt she'll find someone who's going to pay for all that at the price she wants. Better deals WILL come around. After months of searching my best craigslist deal was a 55 gallon tank, 10 gallon tank, heat lamps/clamps, three things of driftwood, lids for both tanks, and brand new reptile calcium for 33 dollars! All cause she was too lazy to clean the tanks and no one was willing to put in the elbow grease!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, she won't get that price for that tank and stuff. I wish people would realize these are tough times and WILL search for a better deal (because it's out there).


----------



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks. It's hard, because I'd love to start cycling a larger tank with plants, etc., and I'm sure it will take a bit to get everything right. Meanwhile, my boy is chilling in his 3 gallon, getting incredibly stressed from his mandatory water changes and filter (even baffled + lowest setting). I'm dying for him to have more room and maybe even a tank mate or two. 

The frequent water changes are a bit time consuming as well. They also send my poor boy into full on panic attack mode, even with no net and bloodworms as a treat


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't worry, you'll find a deal soon enough.


How much do you care about the 'extras'? Is it just the large tank you want or do you want the filter, gravel, food etc.?

If it's just the tank I can tell you that reptile people will sell them for infinitely less than fish people, because we value them far less(a fish tank isn't great for reptiles. It works. But it's meant for fish), so when snake owners finally get 'real' enclosures, they practically throw the tanks in the garbage/give them away for nearly free. I always see the cheapest large tanks from people that used to house a gecko or ball python in them! Like in general, the reptile community doesn't like to spend more than 10 dollars on a 10 gallon aquarium, so we generally sell it for that price(I have so in the past as well).. The fish people know what tanks are worth more, so they tend to beg for the highest prices!

You might need to REALLY clean that tank, if they were bad owners and didn't clean there might be stuck shed and yucky stuff. BUT..it's a tank! And cheap!


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

$60 for a 10g on CRAIGSLIST? She's ridiculous. I got my 20gal, with decorations, gravel, filter, heater, hood, and light for $20 on Craigslist. Oh, and they threw in ten red wag platies for free because they couldn't take them and wanted them to go to a good home. I feel that I got an awesome deal, and would have been willing to pay at least $40 for the setup. I suggest you keep looking... because for $60 you can buy a new 10gal setup at Petsmart and have money left over. Just my two cents


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I got a 20 gallon long with a hood, two filters, heater and 15 lbs of new gravel for 30 dollars once. 25 for what she's offering seemed perfect.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a 10 gallon with hood/light, filter + cartridge, sample water conditioner, and sample fish flakes for roughly $30 at Walmart. Albeit this was brand new so she shouldn't be expecting that much for a used tank of questionable integrity. I wouldn't trust it to stay sound for too long, and fixing it up might cost you even more if you were to buy it.

I'd say to get my 10 gal set up, it cost me about $60 with tank + accessories, gravel, plants and other decorations, divider, heater, and water conditioner.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

It's pretty crazy that the woman thinks she should get $60 for that stuff. The thing about fish keeping equipment is that it depreciates in value especially if used. No one makes all the money back that they spent on fish. Even if she made a third to a half of the money she spent back she would be lucky. Top quality tanks like ADA and GLA are probably the only things you could sell used and get most of the money back. She'll figure it out sooner or later when she looks in her closet and sees the stuff still sitting there, not being used. :lol:

You are better off looking somewhere else.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you have a Goodwill or another second hand store? I got a 10gal (I think. Haven't measured it yet) with hood for $6! It was $12 but I was there the day that color of tag was half off. Everything really needs cleaned, but it was a screaming deal.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, that's nuts. Don't worry though, I constantly see 10g with or without extras going for 10-30. $60 is wayyy too high for that. Especially for craigslist. Who knows, maybe when no one buys it, she'll message you and take $25 for it


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got a brand new 10 gal with a hood and light, and a filter with pad at WalMart for $29.95. No heater but that was a brand new price, she should in no way feel offended. She was asking too much to start with.
Karen


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Walmart sells a tetra glass 10 gallon tank kit for 30 dollars...It comes with the filter hoodlight and the tank..


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

karendawne said:


> I just got a brand new 10 gal with a hood and light, and a filter with pad at WalMart for $29.95. No heater but that was a brand new price, she should in no way feel offended. She was asking too much to start with.
> Karen


beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

.......

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand my obsessive Craigslist lurking finally paid off! 

I hit upon a lady who posted about was cleaning out her old storage unit and wanted to just her old tanks out of there and find someone who would would really put them to good use. 

Granted, they are covered in muck and dirt at the moment, they are fairly old, and will probably need some major rehabbing and elbow grease and resealing, I think I caught a good deal:

-1 100 gallon 
-1 60 gallon
-2 30 gallon
-1 20 gallon
-1 10 gallon
-1 1 gallon hex 
-a couple HUGE vases and decorative gravel/stones

All for a grand total of.......
.
.
.
.
$40!
:welldone::
None have hoods, lighting, or stands, but seriously.....I was so taken aback. I thought I was only getting the 20 and 30 gallon, but she just kept loading up my car! There's no way I'll use them all (at the same time anyway, heh-heh), but my short term plan is to fix up the 10 gallon, DIY some sort of cover/hood/divider, cycle it, move my two guys into it, and then slowly fix up one of the 30 gallons and settle them (and maybe some new boys!) in. Then....who knows? 

Sororities, plants, crazy decor designs, tons of room for my little fishies....my mind is spinning with ideas! Anyone wanting to offer advice on fixing up old, disused tanks and for cheap tank covers/stands? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If there was EVERY a time I wanted to spew out a bunch of cuss words on this forum, it's now! HOLY!! Great deal? You robbed that woman blind!! hahaha There you go... when one door closes, another opens! GO YOU!!

I have a 15g tank that I use craft mesh as a topper on it, the tanks runs on natural light which means bed time is when the sun goes down. BUT you could easily sell a few of the bigger tanks, and buy the hoods for the smaller one! Or put out an add for second hand hoods? You could always build hoods from wood, but that takes money and electrical knowhow lol


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

BettAy Paige said:


> .......
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand my obsessive Craigslist lurking finally paid off!
> 
> ...


Epic win! The 1 gallon hex intrigues me. Might make an amazing shrimp tank...

Just make sure you reseal the edges with silicone, and then fill them up outside and let them set for a week to make sure they will hold. Finding stands will be your next big challenge. Are you handy with tools? If you make them you could save a ton of money. If you are lucky and the tanks are all pretty standard sizes you can just buy stands if you can't make them.

If you have a place to store all of them just take your time. Each one will probably cost quite a bit for the filters/lights/heaters so just pace yourself so you don't get overwhelmed. 

And pics please. :-D


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

See?? I loooove craigslist!! Congrats on an AMAZING find!!!! I'm sure all the work and cleaning will pay off!!


----------

